# Dagger Agent 6.4 vs. Jackson Super Star



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

you would fit great into the agent it has the fastest hull of any playboat on the market and it goes huge. easily can be run down your favorite class 4 runs and loves the 5 a bunch. the backband is the only thing i don't like about the boat. wish it had the liquidlogic back band.


----------



## jballen1 (Oct 27, 2006)

if you like oil canning, go with the agent! If you like comfort and performance as well as being backed by the company with the best customer service, get the jackson.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

store it inside or under shade and don't hit everyrock in the river you won't have a problem if you plan on hitting rocks go with the dagger. oilcanning has the slighest effect on preformance while you are surfing do to the pressure placed on the planning hull. and it means your boat will not break as easy......


----------



## jballen1 (Oct 27, 2006)

yeeaaa... or ya could just get the superstar because it has been getting rave reviews from boaters far and wide. There's a reason these boats are being bought by alot of people. pssst it's cause they're easy to play around in and learn on!


----------



## jballen1 (Oct 27, 2006)

oh yea... and a little food for thought


Dagger Agent 6.4 versus Jackson Kayak SuperStar 2007


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

*Demo*

Your best bet is to decide for yourself. Demo both of them and decide what works best for you. Plenty of paddlers love the Agent, many love thier Super Star. Both great boats. If you have any specific questions or want to demo an Agent, drop me a note and you can grab one from me for a couple of days. I live in Gypsum and the Colorado is really fun right now. I'm sure if Craw is reading this he has demos as well for the SS. Good luck with whatever you decide. It is going to be a fun season to be playing the river.

hobie
Dagger Kayaks


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

I demoed both boats at the CKS river weekend last year. I’m just another retail buyer of kayaks my last one a ZG. I thought the Agent was much more squirrelly then the Super Star or my ZG in the BV hole. The agent handled like a very narrow edgy boat and was hard to keep upright . The SS on the other hand provided a very stable platform to launch tricks much more stable then my ZG. Down river there was no comparison the ZG and SS held a line better and were far more stable then the Agent. As far as hull speed goes that’s just a joke when talking about these small boats. I have nothing against Dagger I always liked the King Pin


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

I bought an Agent 6.2 for two reasons. Fist, I didn't like the fact that Jackson left Wavesport and immediately had a boat designed and ready to market under his name. Secondly, I wanted a fast boat that I could play the river more than just play a hole.

If you're playing a hole 24/7 then go with a Jackson. But lets be honest, does it really make that much of a difference if you're in a ZG, Agent, Ronin, Space Cadet, Kingpin, etc?

No, it doesn't.

Scott


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

Would it have been ok if EJ sat on his ass for a few years watchin' TV, eatin' cheezy-poofs and then came out with a boat? Just curious.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

acetomato said:


> Would it have been ok if EJ sat on his ass for a few years watchin' TV, eatin' cheezy-poofs and then came out with a boat? Just curious.


If I was Wavesport I would have had him sign an anti-competition clause. That boat, as well as the Fun series was designed while he was at Wavesport. I've known him since he was paddling a XXX. It surprised me how he went about the whole ordeal. But, I can see his side as well. It's just one of the reasons why I don't paddle a Jackson boat.

Look at Astral and Patagonia. The owner left Patagonia and couldn't compete for 5 years. Once that 5 year period was over, he started the best PFD company in the US.


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

You have a good point about all those boats I choose a wave sport ZG over a the dagger King pin because I got a better deal on one after water boarding Don for an hour he is one tough cookie. It was simply price. But I do believe the JK SS performs much better then the other boats. As far as EJ and wave sport goes I assume EJ would not sign a non completion clause because he brought so much to the table “IE” his name. I’m not up on the Astral and Patagonia situation but Patagonia does not make life vests so how would Astral be in violation of a non comp agreement?


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

Lotus Designs is Patagonia...

They manufactured the P-Vest which is a great rescue vest... not as good, in my opinion, as the Astral.

They had a few other vests and whitewater gear for a while... they have, as of a year or so ago, discontinued the Lotus Designs line.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

Patagonia is Lotus.
I say it's WS's fault for not creating the non-compete. Before I leave a job I try to have a another lined up. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

Good thing Astral finally came out because they rock!


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

P-Vest


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

As a part of both companies at different points in my life, I would just simply say that I don't think I know any pro who would sign a non-competition clause! That is a hefty request in this industry....

Beyond that I would agree with Hobie. The best thing to do is to try out a great deal of boats. Some peoples styles compliments a companies design.... and then go fourth from there! 

As for the EJ leaving WS ordeal... there is a lot on both sides that many people really aren't educated on. However, it seemed to be a great choice for his life, and for his family. And because of it he has followed a lot more of his dreams, and still created a business that has compliments his life, and I think the industry. 

Just my two cents!
Ben Guska
JK team


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

Dude that looks like my vest all this time I've been wearing PataGUCCI
and didn't know it


----------



## Cbrown327 (May 30, 2007)

I paddle the Agent 6.4 and love it. Though the outfitting sucks. The backband broke after a month. I've paddled some Jacksons and like them except for the foot bag as it gives too much. but like the rest say, demo both and then choose.


----------



## uh eau (Jun 12, 2008)

David H said:


> I demoed both boats at the CKS river weekend last year. I’m just another retail buyer of kayaks my last one a ZG. I thought the Agent was much more squirrelly then the Super Star or my ZG in the BV hole. The agent handled like a very narrow edgy boat and was hard to keep upright . The SS on the other hand provided a very stable platform to launch tricks much more stable then my ZG. Down river there was no comparison the ZG and SS held a line better and were far more stable then the Agent. As far as hull speed goes that’s just a joke when talking about these small boats. I have nothing against Dagger I always liked the King Pin


Sounds to me like you may be too big for the Agent. It's only 4 gallons bigger, but that's 32 pounds of displacement. The SS is super comfortable (I need to foot room!) but it's just too big for me.


----------



## LYNN (Sep 28, 2004)

*Have you tried both yet?*

Hi, I now have an Agent and I especially love it's quickness, fit, comfort and outfitting, the seat tilter feature is ingenious and the easy rolling factor certainly doesn't hurt. I actually really prefer the feel of the Agent when in a feature, maybe it's the plastic? It's fantastic for running the river ,and I enjoy making it onto features that I couln't get to in a slower boat. I do run into a tendency of getting a bit far on my right edge past the point of return so my off side roll technique and edge response is being challanged, other than a lobotomy, any suggestions other than practice? So that's just me, I have a ton of admiration and appreciation for the entire Jackson family and my 2 best girlfriends both have Funs and love them, but I also think that the Dagger team is really great and humble. It really was a kick looping my Star and yet my Kingpin was my first great playboat and my Agent the second so again it's a touchy personal subject and I am wondering which you preferred. I noticed that it's really difficult to even find an Agent for sale, so good luck.


----------



## uh eau (Jun 12, 2008)

I've now paddle both. Lot's of good about both of 'em, but - the agent just sucks surfing flat or glassy waves. The kick-tail wants to be touching water, so you are fighting to keep the hull on the water. Several of us paddled the boat and had the same experience. If you're on a great breaking wave, it's a hoot, but on anything flat or glassy, it just sucks.

For my weight, the agent wins for throwing ends. The superstar wins for hull-speed. I've spend a couple of hours in the L pyranha Rev, and that may be the winner of the three. I still haven't decided between SS and Rev.


----------



## LYNN (Sep 28, 2004)

*Wow, I'll try and change my balance point, thanx.*

I have the Agent 6.0 and fit mid range in the Dagger suggested paddler weight and hopefully I will see some changes with trying a more forward balance point and I rarely pearl so we'll see. Have you ever tried the 6.2?


----------

